# Pictures of my new $160 Beast!



## xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx (Jul 12, 2011)

Here's the newest addition to my household; Everybody meet Saphira, she's 6 years old, 34" from head to tail, and the most peaceful Iguana I've even seen. She loves to be held, is great with people, and hasn't showed any kind of aggression with anyone she's met today!!!!

I got her for $160, she came w/ a 48"x24"x48" cage, lots of basking, night time red heat, and uvb bulbs & reptile dome lamps!!!


----------



## psych (Jan 7, 2013)

She's a beauty!!


----------



## xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx (Jul 12, 2011)

psych said:


> She's a beauty!!


Thanks!

She has very nice orange/red coloration over most of her body and head, and a nice green coloration to her belly. I'll get some better pictures of her later today, hopefully ones that show how colorful she is.


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Nice, you gonna get her a mate? mate


----------



## BDoss1985 (Sep 15, 2011)

She's beautiful, i've always wanted one just never got a chance.


----------



## xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx (Jul 12, 2011)

I'll get some better pictures here in a few minutes, as for mating her.... Nah I don't think I'll try to get her to mate, mainly because I live off disability and only get around $900 a month I really don't want to invest money in finding her a mate that she'll accept. 

I'm happy with just her, and she gets all of my attention since I'm single, I spend my time bonding with her and we're both pretty happy with it. I intend to turn the stand for my 100 gallon aquarium into a new cage, by getting rid of the tank, and then building onto the stand to make it 5ft high, and since it's already 6ft long she'll get lots of space!!!


----------



## xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx (Jul 12, 2011)

Here's some pictures of her playing in tub so I could clean her cage!!!



















Got her head under water haha


----------



## Farm (Sep 23, 2014)

Gorgeous iguana! What is her life expectancy? It would be nice to have a pet that lived as long as we do. Look forward to seeing more photos.


----------

